# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shtet i pavarur?

## Albo

Duke marrë shkas se diskutimet dhe negociatat mbi statusin final të Kosovës po u vjen fundi, dhe së shpejti do të bëhen propozime konkrete dhe do të merren vendime mbi statusin final të Kosovës, desha të hapja këtë temë për të sjellë në qendër të vëmendjes një kendvështrim që është trajtuar pak ose aspak nga opinioni publik shqiptar.

Ekziston tashmë një mirekuptim ndërkombëtar i shumicës, që statusi final i Kosovëes të jetë pavarësia. Të gjithë ne presim kurorëzimin e kësaj pavarësie që do të bëjë të mundur lindjen dhe njohjen ndërkombëtare të një shteti të ri në Ballkan, shtetin demokratik të Kosovës. Dhe gati e gjithë vëmendja, gjithë energjitë i janë kushtuar përgatitjeve për festimin e shpalljen e ditës së pavarësisë, por askush nuk e ka marrë mundimin që tu japi përgjigje pyetjeve të mëposhtme, të cilat unë mendoj se janë shumë të rëndësishme. Dhe këto pyetje unë po ua shtroj ju, anëtarëve të forumit, në mënyrë që ju tu jepni një përgjigje.

*- Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shtet i pavarur?
- Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në jetën e vendit?
- Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në jetën tuaj si shtetas të Kosovës?
- Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në raportet tuaja me shtetet fqinje?*

Dhe pasi tu jepni përgjigje këtyre pyetjeve, ju ftoj tu jepni përgjigje edhe asaj pyetjes tjetër akoma më të rëndësishme:

*- Cila është detyra dhe përgjegjësia juaj si shtetas në një Kosovë të pavarur?*

Ju ftoj të jepni mendimin tuaj të plotë në një postim më poshtë dhe qëndroni larg replikave me njëri-tjetrin, secili ka mendimin e tij.

Albo

----------


## ATMAN

*Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shtet i pavarur?* 

mendimi im eshte ky:

1-shtet i pavarur eshte ai qe i ben qytetaret e vet te enderrojne me sy hapur dhe diten ne diell

2-asnje subjekt politik kushdo qofte ky (individ apo shoqeri) nuk mund te jete kurre i pavarur  

3-kosova po kalon nga ombrella e beogradit ne ombrellen e brukselit

----------


## MaDaBeR

Pershendetje!

Nje teme me te vertete interesante kjo dhe qe jja vlen te diskutohet. Me ne fund pas qindra vitesh dhe nje vend tjeter i populluar nga shumica absolute e Shqiptareve po fiton pavaresine dhe lirine e merituar.

1- Shtet i pavarur eshte ai shtet qe mer vendime politike, ekonomike e sociale pa u ndikuar nga vende te tjera.

2- Une nuk jam shtetas i Kosoves por mendoj se ndryshimet ne jeten e Kosovareve do ishin mese pozitive me arritjen e pavaresise. Sepse ato nuk do ishin me te varur nga ligjet e shteteve te tjera dhe do kishin nje organizim politik-ekonomik social e kulturor nga te zgjedhurit e vendit te tyre.

3- Kjo do sillte nje qetesi per te gjith rajonin ne pergjithesi dhe raportet midis vendeve te rajonit do te ishin me te mira ne cdo aspekt.

4- Me fitimin e ketij statusi Shtetasve te kosoves u bie nje barre shume e rende dhe duhet te tregojne se jane te afte te organizojne nje jete sa me te qete dhe nje mireqenie sa me te mire per veten e tyre. Duhet te tregojne se jane te afte te luftojne korrupsionin, kriminalitetin etj. Duhet te tregojne se jane me te vertete nje Komb i konsoliduar dhe i mireorganizuar. 

*Lukas*

----------


## koder kiss

o albo te jesh i pavarur d.m.th 

VETE ZOT E VETE SHKOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SHKOPIT DO TE JENE GOMEE NE KOSOVEN E PAVARUR
NE JETEN E PERDITSHME NUK DO KETE BOMBA
SHTET FQINJE DO TE VIJNE NE KOSOVE NE KOHE ME DIELL
DETYRA E CDO SHTETASI NE KOSOVE TE PAVARUR
DOTE JETE  SI DETYRA E CDO SHTETASI NE SHQIPERI

----------


## RaPSouL

Te jesh i pavarur do te thote te jesh shef ne vendin tond :!

----------


## Azem Beta

Kosov, e gezofsh lirin e se shpejti edhe pavarsin.
vec per hater te kti burrit(NE PROFIL )mos prek ngjyrat e flamurit.

----------


## kiniku

> * 1 - Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shtet i pavarur?
> 2 - Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në jetën e vendit?
> 3 - Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në jetën tuaj si shtetas të Kosovës?
> 4 - Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në raportet tuaja me shtetet fqinje?*



1 - Sipas doktrinave juridike, pavarsia dhe sovraniteti ka dy aspekte, ate te brendshem dhe te jashtem. Ky i brendshem nenkupton supremacionin brenda territorit (pavarsine ne lemine ligjevenese, ekzekutive dhe gjyqsore) ndersa i jashtmi nenkupton qe asnje shtet apo organizate nuk ka te drejte te perzihet ne punet e shtetit...

=

Kosova nuk do te jete e pavarur ne kuptim konvencional te fjales sepse do te kete mbikqyrje nga BE-ja. Pozita e Kosoves do te jete e ngjashme me shtetet vazale.  


2 - Ndryshime nuk do te kete. Per ndryshime duhet testise, pregaditje, vizion, vullnet dhe sakrifikim. Keto te cekurat nuk jane veti te politikanve Kosovar. Ditet do te numrohen ne vend. 


3 - Per shtetasit e Kosoves pavarsia eshte vetem koncept ne leter dhe pas 24 orve, do te shohin se nuk 'qenka' gje edhe pavarsia sepse parate nuk do te bien nga qielli. Do te kuptojne se pavarsia nuk hahet. 

Do te insistohet ne nje kredi nga FM. Krimi dhe korrupcioni do te rriten. Arsimi dhe shendetsia edhe pse vec ne gjendje te mjerueshme do te perkeqesohen edhe me teper. Investimet nga jashte do te mungojne. Enderr e cdo kosovari do te jete qe te largohet nga Kosova.


4 - Serbia do te minoj kufirin apo ne rastin me te mire do ta mbyll hermetikisht. Mali i Zi ka politiken e vet. Maqedonia per disa vite do te vendos viza per Kosovaret. Turqia dhe Bullgaria vetem ka vendosur viza per ne. Raportet me Shqiperine do te forcohen sepse krejt cka kemi ne Kosovaret eshte Shqiperia.

----------


## ooooo

> *- Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shtet i pavarur?
> - Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në jetën e vendit?
> - Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në jetën tuaj si shtetas të Kosovës?
> - Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në raportet tuaja me shtetet fqinje?*
> 
> *- Cila është detyra dhe përgjegjësia juaj si shtetas në një Kosovë të pavarur?*
> 
> Ju ftoj të jepni mendimin tuaj të plotë në një postim më poshtë dhe qëndroni larg replikave me njëri-tjetrin, secili ka mendimin e tij.
> 
> Albo



1-Te jesh shtet i pavarur do te thote- e drejta e veteqeverisjes (me te mirat e te keqiat qe do pasojne)
 2-Do respektohet nje kushtetute qe perfaqson ne bindje e ide popullaten e mbare kosoves, perfshire legjislacionin e te drejten juridike.
3-Nqse me shtetet fqinje nenkupton ish-federatat e ish-Jugosllavise, pervec Serbise, nuk besoj se do kete ndryshim ne statusin e mardhenieve ekzistuese
Nqse nenkupton me gjere rajonin ballkanik ato qe i perkasin BE dihet qe nuk kane shume mundesi(edhe pse ndoshta do donin) zgjedhjeje pervec njohjes se Kosoves  si shtet i pavarur 

Nuk jam kosovare po pergjegjsia e cdo shtetasi eshte zbatimi i ligjeve, e mos ardhja ndesh me normat shoqeroro-civile.

*Per mendimin tim vecse ate qe duhet te kene kujdes kosovaret eshte te mos japin nota fetare (te asnjelloj feje) ne qeverisje, e te mirekuptim kombetar ndermjet forcave politike te vendit per te arritur stabilitet politik te mjaftueshem, ne menyre qe te terheqin invenstues... me pak fjale te mos perserisin gabimet e politikaneve shqiptare te Shqiperise.*

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Shtet i pavarur do te thote:

1. Qytetaret e atij vendi kane te drejte te vendosin per veten e tyre permes referendumit per gjithcka qe eshte ne interesin e tyre.

2. Qe ka territor te caktuar te cilin e kontrollon permes strukturave te veta.

3. Qe ka Ushtri

4. Qe ka ministri te jashtme dhe perfaqesi diplomatike neper bote per te mbrojtur interesat e vendit.

5. Qe ka vendin e vet ne mesin e kombeve te pavarura ne Organizaten e Kombeve te Bashkuara.

- Kosova nuk do te kete asnje nga keto sepse:

1. Ska te drejte referendumi por fati i saj caktohet nga te huajt

2. Nuk e kontrollon krejt territorin e vet

3. Nuk ka Ushtri

4. Nuk ka ministri te jashtme dhe perfaqesi diplomatike neper bote.

5. Nuk ka vend ne OKB

Meqe asnje nga keto elemente qe dallojne nje shtet Kosova nuk i ka dhe nuk pritet qe ti kete sipas propozimit te Ahtisarit atehere mbetet te thuhet se Politikanet e Kosoves jane mashtruar keq dhe keto negociata kane qene vetem per te legalizuar enklavat serbe te krijuara pas luftes, caktimin e nje territori per serbet brenda Kosoves, Transferimin e kultures dhe trashegimise sone tek Serbia permes Kishave dhe territoreve te tyre, me nje fjale ngulitjen e Beogradit ne Kosove ne te gjitha fushat.

Kjo qe po ndodh vetem te pa diturit munde ta quajne gje e mire per Kosoven sepse kjo pritet te sjelle asgje me shume as me pak se nje Palestine te re ne Evrope meqe konflikti entik, territorial dhe fetar jane bashkuar per te dhene 3 komponentet e sigurta qe lufta te mos ndalet kurre.

Gomarin kur po e hante Ujku thoshte o Zot ishalla jam Enderr!!!

----------


## faiksmajli

Albo, hajde se po supozojme se Kosova do te jete e pavarur.
Te jesh i pavarur do te thote te punosh vetem per vete dhe ato te mira materiale, te mos i ndashe me ata qe nuk ju takojne. Te vendosesh vete per te tashmen dhe per te ardhmen.Ta kesh te rrethuar shtepine qe i huaji te trokas ne dere e te mos hyj deri ne dhome pa te pyetur fare. Te jesh i barabarte me te tjeret, te levizesh lirisht ne teritorin tend, Te jesh i pavarur do te thot te vdesesh kur te teket ty e jo kur t'i teket tjetrit. Eshte perkufizim i gjere.
Kur te behen te pavarur kosovaret, detyren tjeter kryesore duhet ta kene Bashkimin Kombetar qe eshte qellim i shenjte sepse me Pavaresine e Kosoves nuk marrin fund problemet tona.Bashkimi Kombetar eshte edhe fundi i problemeve shqiptare ne pergjithesi.
Per keto pyetje mund te shkruhen Libra per te dhene tamam pergjigje shkencore.
Kjo eshte fare ne pika te shkurtera.
Per pyetjet ne mes, mendoj se jane te parakohshme . Edhe per to vec mund te supozojme por, megjithate kuptohet se ndikojne per te mire. Kurre nuk kam qene i pavarur. Me duhet ta shijoj njehere pastaj te pergjigjem ne menyre te sakte.

----------


## angert

Pavarsi

kur te marrim pavarsin
e,t, lulzojm me vul,drejtsin
kur te ,shkrijm diellin me er
do ta shkruajm nji ligj me vler
qdo shqiptar me e pas nji kod
me pas vlim ,n ket shekull sod
edhe ne shekuj ah qe vijn
dije e punen mir ta shkrijn
e me i laps , e kush me shpirt
me i qellim t ,jet ,sa ma,i dlirt,
ta udhheqim,n,drit ket shtet
ti mbajm n, gji zallina e det
ti bashkojm zemrat me gjak
e ti vejm t, keqes kapak
te ecim bashk ,me hap t, liris
t,fort tia mbajm nderen shqipnis
hapur ,te,ecim,me drtit t, ballit
ti gzojm dhe e kokrra t zallit
bash t bejm po ball qdo hallit
e te mos lejm ndoj gure as burr
me kja n lot ,si e kthjellta gurr
me iu djeg zemra si furr
prej vetmis a prej varfrije
me ec shteti si  i ka hije
jo me ,moh e ,udh tradhtije
por si i ka hije fisnis
n rreze t diellit  e n bes,t,mirsis
kush ma mir do ta ket nis
kush ma i mir tue pri ma i pari
e mbas tij,qdo zog shqipatri
ti gzojm vrrije e fusha bari
ta gzojm token n mote t motit
brez pas brezi me ndihm t zotit
se jem nipa t kastriotit
se veq paster n a ka hije
me pas  rregull qytetnije
me pas fam e nder shqipnija
me pas drit me rrezatue
larg shqipnija me rrezue
me ken zonj nde r,kombe t, lira
ne drit t diellit drit ma e mira
se nuk,esht veq pamvarsija
por esht ligji ,e fisnikrija
edhe e drejta, e qytetarit
me u nderue si vlera e  arit
ardhmeri per djem e qika
n,kod e norm me ndejt etika
kshtu ather gzohet ai diell
ehdhe i shkruemi e kaltri  qiell
ehde  i shndritshmi,i nxehti prill
edhe toka qesh me dhe
kur nuk ka korrupt nder ne
por drejtsija n shtet t kullimit
mos me u ble kah shkolla e krimit
mos me u thye n korrupt t pelimit
por me ec si vllau me vlla
ti mbajn n vrojtje grek e shkja
se pergjon hasmi n, qdo va
pergjon rusi e ukraini
si qkaj kah lugu e vrrini
blen ndoj vash a blen ndoj djal
mandej nis kendej me dal
shqiponis rriten me ja ndal
hjedhi sy gjith kah kufiri
vend le t nxen sokol ma i miri
n siguri kah karaolla
me nishana qe ei jep shkolla
edhe nder qe i jep ai dhe
me mbajt bes e mos me pre,
as  kund ligjin mos me bre
mir me i ndjet atdhut si roje
me fol ambel at gjuh goje
me i shkua mendja n lugje e prroje
sa jan kput kafka t, shqipnis
sa shum gjam i ka shkue fmis
britma n vesh te perendis
qdo shqiptar ta lidh ne gjak
ket kujtes  si vul n kapak
t kujtoj shkja e karadak
le t kujtoj perjet tivarin
lum e shkoder e gostivarin
dhunen t zez permbi janin
gjak e lot qe ran n prishtin
mbi drenic  e,dukagjin
edhe masakrat ,n tok dardane
pika t gjakut,e vaj nane
gjak qe ra permbi ftyr hane
qe u pergjak qdo therr e shteg
 s ka mbet ftue qershi as sheg
nuk ka mbet po qyqen deg
pa lshue kuj e gjam e lot
qdo shqiptar t kujtoj n per mot
kahdo t ,shkoj nder kombe t, thot
se per t gjall,,s harrohet ,krimi
sa te jet toka e qytetrimi
me u kujtue dnesja  e,ngashrimi
gjoksi i fmis ah si ka dnes
kur ka pa at nan kah vdes
e, s ka dit n dor t kujt do t mbes
se ai esht rit tue njoft at shkaj
t gjall pre prindve qe e ka nda
t,njom me mosh kah e ka tha
po kto s jan veq muaj e dit
por jan shekuj,qe  kan zbrit
qysh se t, namun n, per karpat
na i gjakosen  lu´g ,e shpat
edhe moshat na i kan pre
diell pa gjak  skan lan me nxe
pra shqiptar ju kahdo t jini
si nji shkoll ket pun ta dini
punen udhes mos  e,lini
mos e lini fjalen , n , bark
t bjan shqipnija rreth e qark
kah i flet n gjuh t lasht etnija
ka i shndrit por,rokullija
ah me drit ti lidhe t dija
edhe fjala e besa  e,motit
ta ruajn dheun per hater t zotit
se jan gjak,i kastriotit
kush  si  zan e kush si rrfe
kush me djers te ballit rrke
djem t  t shqipnis qe i kan tri fe
t,lidhen ngjyras si ylberi
si nji vlla se kshtu e don nderi
e , t ,na e ka bota lakmi
uj t, e zalit,  e,gur ingji
t, na lakmojn per,nder n ,kthjelltsi
se me pak, pun, e,unitet
ka me shndrit porgresi n ,det
n,tok,te lasht ne ligj e shtet
 s,ka,q,na,ban,ma ,krajl,as,mbret,
as europa e as ,intriga
as shum tjer me pun te liga
ka me u sjell verdall rusija
deri t vdes per kah lakmija
per shtet t ,fort qe e ,mban shqipnija
kur ti sheh po kta sokola
kur ta sheh ligjin me shkrola
edhe t, bashkuen me mish e fe
si tre vllazen siq jan le,
ne alfabet,me u lidh me be
kah n fabrik tue  ra sirena
kah n shqipni te fsihllojn trena
ka me i rrok slaviant gangrena
ka me u kalb europa n mish
si ai zfti n per kamish
ka me mbet slaviani n grish
mikroskop qe mos me u pa
zoti i madh po ka me tha
ka me lan si lymin n knet
ka me i tha po drit  e,jet
ka ,me ra n,gremin tatpjet
se ai zoti i verrtet
nuk don ,krim as hijanet
sot me vul po u dal te hanes
me kto shkronja n gjuh te nanes
n,me kanu t shqiipni dardanes
me ligj t ri e me tri fe
n kokrra t drites e nrrze t re
kokerr m, kokerr po u bej be
n ,qoft se ju kah ka shqiptar
si n q

----------


## Ardit Kitaristi

une mendoj se e jesh i pavarur do te thote te mos mvaresh nga askush dhe te jesh zot i vetes

----------


## hajde

- Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shtet i pavarur?
Teorite mbi pavaresine e nje shteti jane te shumta, mgjt permbledhja eshte pak a shume: qe nje shtet te kete kushtetuten e vet, te drejten e vetadministrimit dhe mbi te gjitha te kete te drejten e plote mbi udheheqjen dhe drejtimin e nje vendi, 

- Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në jetën e vendit?
Varet se ke situate krahasojme, ate te para luftes me nje etape te re te pavaresise, apo me ate te tanishmen. Nqs se do krahasonim ate te paraluftes me nje pavaresi te ardhmshme ndryshimet do te jene kolosale: dmth qe Kosova si shtet nuk do te jete me i varur nga politika serbe, do te kete parlamentin e vet, nje kryeminister dhe president te vetin, do te vendose vete per marredheniet me shtetet fqinje dhe boten, qeveria kosovare do marre vete vendimet mbi ekonomine, kulturen, politiken e brendshme, (mgjs politika e brendshme ne lidhje me minoritet do te jete gjithmone ne qender te vemendjes te komunitetit evropjan dhe atij nderkombetar), etj. 
Nqs do krahasonim nje Kosove te pavarur me Kosoven e tanishme, atehere ndryshimet do te jene, mgjs per shume vete pothuajse te padukshme, perseri te medha. Strukturat e UMNIKut do te drejtohen nga qytetare kosovare, do te jene ata qe do te mbajne pergjegjesine mbi ecurine e vendit ndaj popullit kosovar.: 


- Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në jetën tuaj si shtetas të Kosovës?
Une nuk jam shtetase kosovare, mgjt ate besoj se pavaresia do te pritet me shume brohoritje dhe shume gezim nga kosovaret. Vetem se duhet te jene te kujdesshem nga euforia e pavaresise, per me teper ne lidhje me hakmarrjen ndaj minoritetit serb. Dhe uroj qe Kosova mos perfundoje ne nje shtet te korruptuar kembe e krye sic eshte Shqiperia.


- Çfarë ndryshimi do të sjellë kjo pavarësi në raportet tuaja me shtetet fqinje?
Mendoj se maredheniet me Serbine do te jene ne fillim tejet te kujdesshme dhe delikate. Por jo ne kete mase me Maqedonine dhe pothuajse relaksuese me Malin e Zi. Ne lidhje me Greqine mendoj se marredheniet do t´ju perngjajne atyre te Serbise. Ndersa me Shqiperine uroj qe te jene mese te mira, te hapura per cdo lloj kooperacioni dhe me harmoni.


- Cila është detyra dhe përgjegjësia juaj si shtetas në një Kosovë të pavarur?
Mbi te gjitha eshte detyre e gjithe banoreve te Kosoves te punojne per te ndertuar dhe ruajtur nje Kosove demokratike, me barazi te shtetasve qe jetojne ne te.

----------


## RaPSouL

Pavaresia: Pavaresia eshte njera nder ceshtjet kryesore ne jeten e cdo personi te jesh i pavarur dmth te jesh i lire nga te gjith nenshtruesit e ndryshem te jetosh jeten si e ke te paramamenduar te jesh i lire prej mendimeve te njerezve tjere te jetosh jeten tende sipas pricipeve tuaja kjo sipas meje eshte te jesh i pavarur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## morrison

Te jesh shtet i pavarur do thot qe cdo organizem shteterore te varet nga parlamenti i atij shteti, kuptohet i zgjedhur legjimisht nga vet populli i atij shteti.

----------


## i humburi

Mendimi i shprehur nga shumica...esht ne lidhje me pmv politike te nje shteti por simbas meje po thohet dyshi pa u kujtuar se esht e duhet thene me pare njëshi
per ndryshe nuk ka sens
 Pamvarsi absolute nuk mund te kete por ceshtja eshte se sa i larte mund te jete 
niveli i pmv relative,kte e kuptonte fort mire dh rregjimi kom. jasht shprehjeve e fjalimeve zyrtare
  Qe te kete pmv shtetrore esht e dores se dyte esht si nje stoli ne se nuk kihet 
 soliditet te vertete duke fillu nga kultura,po themi shkurt ktese esht shum e gjere e larte e subtile, e qe esht nr 1 e duke mbaru me pastertine e rrugeve te qytetit me te humb provincjal,ekonomia esht themelore, pra shkurt thene ceshtja eshte shumplaneshe 

 Mendoj se esht munguese nji kulture e shendoshe e vertete qytetare/kombtare
 ne masen e pragut te pranushem.
 Kjo eshte nje teme qe kush mund t a marre mundimin e te kete se si ta rtrajtoje me thellsi e pergjegjsi

----------


## Kacamistri

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Po jap dhe une nje pergjigje ne lidhje me temen, pasi me duket nje teme vertete interesante, ne prag dhe te shpalljes se te ashtuquajtures Pavaresi e Kosoves.

1- Me termin *Pavaresi* une individualisht kuptoj, te drejten e plote te nje shteti per vendimarrje per jeten e tij politike, ekonomike e shoqerore, te drejta keto qe i mungojne dhe Shqiperise ne nje fare menyre pasi jemi te ndikuar nga shume faktore te huaj. 

2- Kjo Pavaresi megjithese nuk eshte e plote, sido qe ja vene termat te huaj e kushtezuar apo e pakushtezuar, serish do jete e kushtezuar, por te miren me te madhe qe do sjelle eshte se Kosova nuk do jete me nen ndikimin e beogradit, dhe kjo eshte nje e mire per te gjithe popullin e Kosoves, pasi mjaft kane jetuar nen ndikimin e Beogradit.

3- Dhe kjo pyetje e ka pergjigjen te pyetja te ciles i jam pergjigjur me siper.

4- Do ishte dicka e mire dhe do ndryshonin shume raportet me shtet fqinje per mire. Dihet qe lufta e Kosoves ne 1998 provokoi madje dhe nje lufte midis Shqiperise e Greqise, dhe arriti gjer aty sa Turqia beri presion Greqise, po citoj dhe thenien e Kryeministrit Turk ne nje deklarate per shtyp.




> Gazetari- Cili do te jete qendrimi i Ankarase zyrtare ne rast te nje provokimi me arme te Shqiperise nga ana e Greqise ?
> 
> Kryeministri- Greqia ka 10 milion banore, ndersa Turqia kaq i ka Vetem ushtare, mos llogaritni pastaj teknologjine luftarake te Greqise e Turqise.


Pra mendoj qe Pavaresia e Kosoves do sjelle nje stabilitet dhe qendrueshmeri ne Ballkan.


Kacamistri

----------


## BaBa

> Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shtet i pavarur?



Si kosova si Shqiperia jan shum te varur nga USA.


kurse sa i perket njerezve ka te varur te pa varur  :shkelje syri:

----------


## i humburi

...te jesh shtet i pavarur dmth te kesh disa tjere shtete,ne nje far mynyre, te varur mbas vetes, ose ekonomikisht  ose me tjera mynyra, dhe llafet jane fukarallek ngajhere ashtu si vet krenaria
bajate e hipokrite

----------


## Okki

> Dhe gati e gjithë vëmendja, gjithë energjitë i janë kushtuar përgatitjeve për festimin e shpalljen e ditës së pavarësisë, por askush nuk e ka marrë mundimin që tu japi përgjigje pyetjeve të mëposhtme, të cilat unë mendoj se janë shumë të rëndësishme. 
> 
> 
> Albo


Une nuk mendoj se ketu ka vend per festime kur dihet qe sipas pakos se Atisarit  perveq qe emertimi nuk do ta permbaj fjalen "pavaresi" po ashtu mbrendia e pakos to te jet shume e demtuar. Faktikisht sipas kesaj pakoje serbet dhe enklavat e tyre te vjedhura ne Kosoves do te dirigjohen drejtpersedrejti nga Beogradi e jo nga qeveria e Kosoves. Ne ket pako serbeve u jan dhene superhyperdrejta cka do te thote qeveria e Kosoves kur nuk do te ket autoritet mbi ta. Kjo do te jet nje penges e perhershme e Kosoves, me nje fjal nga ta do te kete vetem deme, kurr nuk do te ket profit.
Lideret Kosovar duhet te jen shume te kujdeshmen me planin e Ahtisarit dhe edhe pse e di qe do ta pranojn se paku te protestojn per ato demtime.
Une ju kisha thene te gjithe lidereve Kosovar qe mos ta genjejn popullin, mos planifikoni festime e manifestime, kot e keni...

----------

